# Market manipulation - fact or fantasy?



## nioka (15 August 2008)

While market manipulation is a no no it does appear to happen on a regular basis. The chances of it happening are always there. An example can be made from some of the stocks on my watch list, most of which I hold.

 CAG. Down 5% today on a trade worth $4.
 ACE. Buy 14c Sell 14.5c Last sale 15c  . A mini buy here could drop the price 
        by over6%
 ADI. A smallish trade caused a 7% rise today
 CFE. Lord only knows what is going on there
 CNP. A hint of bad news from a taxi driver could have major effects.
 FNT. A press release even suggesting a ministerial review or it's PNG licence would again have major effects.
 MHL. Another mini trade could cause a 9% swing up or down by the quotes.

   and so on and on down the list.

 All it needs is a broker able to make cheap trades to play around a little and keep skimming a little here and a little there.

 Is it happening all the time.


----------



## Spaghetti (15 August 2008)

*Re: Market manipulation. Fact or Fantasy*

Without a doubt fact. Now we are in a bear market even easier to play on people fears and greed. I had to sell a stock once due to poor money management and had to move this money from there and that from here and thought the stock would quiet enough for a few days or so, so could buy back after all sorted. Anyway I triggered a sell off, fell off my chair! My holding was only about $25,000. I would think would take more than that. So got back in cheaper, a type of short sale though never intended.

At the time I thought maybe they should have"a "reason for selling" column hee hee.


----------



## CanOz (22 October 2013)

*Re: Market manipulation - Spoofing*

The Spoof that wasn't funny.

If you have ever watched a depth of market in CL, you would have seen this. Even in GC and the DAX.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2015)

Classic setup to trap bulls in high positions today. Big across the board drive high then complete reversal on the rate cut. I reckon there are buyers sitting on large losses today hoping for a market rise tomorrow. This is how people lose in the share market.


----------



## ThirtysixD (6 May 2015)

'Manipulation' in illiquid stocks happens all the time... but its really just normal market behaviour.

Most of the time manipulation is the word that comes out when people don't want to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 May 2015)

Yes it is easy to call it manipulation when a stock analyst prints a pessimistic company outlook and the share price drops out. Supply dries up and share price rises again leaving all those that sold on an analysts report feeling gutted.
I think the short distance between mind and mouse has added some percentage of volatility to markets these days.


----------



## pixel (6 May 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes it is easy to call it manipulation when a stock analyst prints a pessimistic company outlook and the share price drops out. Supply dries up and share price rises again leaving all those that sold on an analysts report feeling gutted.*
> I think the short distance between mind and mouse has added some percentage of volatility to markets these days.*




That's about the size of it.
Last Century, when you had to phone your Broker (full-service or not), the chance of an "impulse reaction" was greatly diminished. Even an operator that was supposed to simply take your order and put it into the system would often give you a chance to reconsider by asking you to repeat the details - and doing so in an incredulous voice...

Today, you think you see some opportunity or threat, and you click. The only "incredulous voice" to help you is the one inside your head - provided you give it a chance to engage. :1zhelp:


----------



## darkhorse70 (10 May 2015)

Market manipulation is the funnest part of trading. So long as your not on the laggards side haha.


----------

